# do giro cycling shoes fit tight and narrow



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought a pair of giro trans shoes. I ususally wear a 46 shimano and 46 diadora but the sizing chart says 11.5 is a 45.5. when I got my shoes the length of the shoes was fine but the top of the shoe felt very tight. Do the giro run a little tight or does it need to be broken in a few miles?


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 9, 2011)

fah35 said:


> I bought a pair of giro trans shoes. I ususally wear a 46 shimano and 46 diadora but the sizing chart says 11.5 is a 45.5. when I got my shoes the length of the shoes was fine but the top of the shoe felt very tight. Do the giro run a little tight or does it need to be broken in a few miles?


I recently bought some Giro prolight slx and have the same issue. Normally I am 10.5 (in Mavic and Shimano sizes) but the 10.5 Giro's feel almost one size too small - can't wear them with anything than my thinnest socks.

Seems like you have to go 1/2 - 1 size up with the Giro's...


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*my expereince*



fah35 said:


> I bought a pair of giro trans shoes. I ususally wear a 46 shimano and 46 diadora but the sizing chart says 11.5 is a 45.5. when I got my shoes the length of the shoes was fine but the top of the shoe felt very tight. Do the giro run a little tight or does it need to be broken in a few miles?


I bought a paits of Giro Trans this season. I also have Diodora shoes. I wear a size 48 in both and I'd say they fit about the same. I am not sure what you mean by the top of the shoe feels tight. Can't you just loosen the velcro?


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

If the length and width of the shoe is satisfactory but the shoe is overly tight and constraining, it may mean that the volume of the shoe is small for your foot. Aside from length and width of the shoe's last, the shoe is designed to have a particular volume. For a given size, the volume dimension can vary among shoe models even within the same brand. With shoes that are made of uppers that are synthetic, the shoe material will not stretch because of "break in". Going a size larger will give you a larger volume but it also means a longer and wider shoe. With Sidi, for example, going up a half size means that the shoe's last is 3 mm longer and a full size is 6 mm longer. Rather than sizing up, another model of shoe may provide a better overall fit. I have been sort of studying this because my current shoes are approximately 8 mm longer than the length of my foot and I want to reduce the amount of extra space in the toe area. According to Bont shoes, the shoe's last/insole should be 2-4 mm longer than the length of the foot. I have not seen any data on the volume of shoes but have seen qualitative references such as "Mavic are on the narrow side, have a lower volume upper but slightly roomier toe box" compared to Sidi. What it illustrates is the need to try shoes before purchase. In my market area, however, there is a limited range of offering and it tends to be the lower priced shoe models.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

If wider feet you'd want the HV model:

Trans HV, Road Shoes

The Trans™ HV offers the same classic style and performance as our standard Trans™, with fit and comfort tailored to high volume and extra-wide feet.


----------

